# Ever Heard of Officer to Enlisted?



## WP23 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

Soon, I will be commissioning as an active duty, so I have been looking at possible career paths. SF has stood out to me the most so far, but I have discovered some unfortunate news. After doing some research, I found that officers only spend around 2 years on an ODA before moving to the B-team level and becoming tactically inactive. Personally, I'm the kind of guy who wouldn't be satisfied by a job behind a desk, so I looked at options to elongate my time on an ODA. The only possible route I found was to resign commission and then enlist to get back on an ODA. Now, I know many of you reading this are ready to rip me apart for focusing on something which isn't a problem yet, but I would really appreciate a serious response to my question. Which, to recap, is: would it be a bad idea to resign after some time in the army as an officer, enlist, and then chase my dream of becoming an ODA Sergeant? I'm ok with a pay cut, I just want to be happy doing my job, which in my case, means being out in the field doing hands on work. Thanks guys!


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 22, 2019)

This is a terribly bad idea. Just one dudes opinion. 

Why are you commissioning? Isn’t that a four year process? How did this ‘new’ information just now present itself?


----------



## WP23 (Mar 22, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> This is a terribly bad idea. Just one dudes opinion.
> 
> Why are you commissioning? Isn’t that a four year process? How did this ‘new’ information just now present itself?



I wasn't aware that officers became inactive so quickly in the SF community. Otherwise I wouldn't have commissioned. By the way, you should do some research on a man named Brendan O'Connor. He graduated from West Point, became an 18A after his time on an ODA, resigned, enlisted as a Sergeant First Class 18C, and rose to the rank of Sergeant Major. Additionally, he received the Distinguished Service Cross for heroic action in Afghanistan. So, in his case, resigning to pursue more time on an ODA was the best option he had because he felt that's where he was happiest.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 23, 2019)

Army939 said:


> I wasn't aware that officers became inactive so quickly in the SF community. Otherwise I wouldn't have commissioned. By the way, you should do some research on a man named Brendan O'Connor. He graduated from West Point, became an 18A after his time on an ODA, resigned, enlisted as a Sergeant First Class 18C, and rose to the rank of Sergeant Major. Additionally, he received the Distinguished Service Cross for heroic action in Afghanistan. So, in his case, resigning to pursue more time on an ODA was the best option he had because he felt that's where he was happiest.


Cool. Good luck.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 23, 2019)

Army939 said:


> I wasn't aware that officers became inactive so quickly in the SF community. Otherwise I wouldn't have commissioned. By the way, you should do some research on a man named Brendan O'Connor. He graduated from West Point, became an 18A after his time on an ODA, resigned, enlisted as a Sergeant First Class 18C, and rose to the rank of Sergeant Major. Additionally, he received the Distinguished Service Cross for heroic action in Afghanistan. So, in his case, resigning to pursue more time on an ODA was the best option he had because he felt that's where he was happiest.


Then why not just enlist in lieu of commissioning?  Because that is an option.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2019)

Army939 said:


> By the way, you should do some research



1. Yes, you can go from O to E, though I'm not sure of the process.
2. The above was a very bad play. Also, your very example answered your own question about going from O to E. If it were a bad idea you probably wouldn't have heard of the man.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 23, 2019)

I know an LT that decomissioned, went to E-6 between Ranger Regiment and SF, recomissioned, got fed up of officer crap and decomissioned again. Still AD right now in SF. Also had a couple CPT or lower's that decided they wanted to stay at the company level as long as possible by ditching the shinys.

Your call.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 23, 2019)

There are lots of desk jobs that are very fulfilling. Especially somewhere like SOF. I used to think similar for my LE role but there are lots of things that are very cool to do and, bonus, you don't have to deal with shitcunt offenders. Obviously that's specific to LE but you could maybe swap offenders with shitcunt insects or shitcunt coldness or shitcunt rain.


----------



## WP23 (Mar 23, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Then why not just enlist in lieu of commissioning?  Because that is an option.



That would be a option, but I've already made a commitment to commission. I'm just going to wait and see how I like being an officer behind a desk after my time as a PL, and if I am pleaseantly surprised, then that's great. However, I get the feeling that although I eventually will want to be behind a desk, I won't want it so early in my career, as I will be young and fit, and I want to take advantage of that.

Thanks for all the responses guys; it helps a lot!


----------



## Brill (Mar 23, 2019)

Had two former CPT who wanted to be SOT-As because of the work. Both did very well.


----------



## Bunsickle (Mar 23, 2019)

Was reading a book, there was an excerpt in it referencing a LT Col who flew airplanes during the Korean War, decommissioned to be a Sgt in the Army to fight on the ground during the Vietnam war. Another was a full commissioned officer who decommissioned so he could fly the new Huey’s during Vietnam as well.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 23, 2019)

Its not like it never happened before, it’s a wildly inefficient process for something you haven’t even experienced. It’s half inefficiency and half wild assumption that makes me dislike everything about the premise. 

You’re (assuming here) going to get commissioned, spend your infantry time, then just breeze on through the SF pipeline. Get on team, only spend some time doing what you want (“door kicking”) until that bores you. Then you’re going to turn in your commission so you can hang with the E dogs and continue to get what you want AFTER you have to go back through the pipeline? 

Yeah, it’s happened. Yep, guys have done great. In this context and environment, however, I think there are a couple different problems with your reasoning.


----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 23, 2019)

The fact that you've chosen to commission without realizing that most all officers, regardless of CMF, stop being so hands on after O3, makes me think you didn't really think this through before trying to commissions. Add in the fact that you are "the kind of guy who wouldn't be satisfied by a job behind a desk" and I just don't understand your choices at all. 
Best of luck to you, but I guess I just don't get it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 23, 2019)

The kid just shouldn't waste the Army's time.  Enlist in lieu of commissioning.

@Army939 how many years have you been a scholarship cadet?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2019)

You want to go from being a TL to a team guy?

I have horrible memories of a former PSG SFC turned PL 2LT. I'd never seen such a screaming raging 2LT in my life.  The worst part of it,  was none of us nco's could do anything to calm the fucker down,  because he was right 99% of the time. 

I can only imagine how a newly minted ODA TL would feel having a former TL turned SFC watching over everything he did. 

Anyway,  best of luck dude,  if it were me, I'd just go the enlisted route but that is your decision to make.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2019)

If he's too far gone to refuse the commission, that's his lot in life for the next howmanyever years. With that said:

- If you go into something thinking that you'll hate the experience...you'll hate the experience.
- Your troops deserve a better leader than some guy/ gal looking for the "next big thing."
- If you're going to lead you have to be all in, all of the time.
- You don't know what you don't know. Thinking you'll hate something based upon...something, something, words, words, in lieu of experience is madness.

@Army939 you're asking questions you should ask at about year 2 or 3 in uniform. You haven't commissioned and you're looking for an ejection seat? Jesus...

Warm regards,
NCO turned O


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 23, 2019)

Commission...learn the job, learn the military, be a good leader, be respected by your men. Then...decide on a career change.

Hell, do you initial time...then decide.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2019)

Army939 said:


> I wasn't aware that officers became inactive so quickly in the SF community. Otherwise I wouldn't have commissioned. By the way, you should do some research on a man named Brendan O'Connor. He graduated from West Point, became an 18A after his time on an ODA, resigned, enlisted as a Sergeant First Class 18C, and rose to the rank of Sergeant Major. Additionally, he received the Distinguished Service Cross for heroic action in Afghanistan. So, in his case, resigning to pursue more time on an ODA was the best option he had because he felt that's where he was happiest.


Someone else with better creds then I will be along shortly.

That said, why waste more years at West Point?  Resign, and grab an 18X contract if that's what you really want to do.

Your option is 2-3 years of active duty, then hope you can get selected.  2-3 years of active duty with a possible deployment or training injury waiting for you.

Life and military service is full of the unexpected, 18X followed by a commission (warrant) will keep you on an ODA.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m calling a “step freeze” on this thread.

To the OP, good training for your future career as an officer or enlisted or whatever it is you’re going to choose,  would be to follow simple instructions.

 You could begin by posting a proper intro in the introduction threads. That has not happened yet  it is a prerequisite before you begin any other threads. In fact that should be your next post.

After that, please submit a “name change request”.  You are not commissioned in the Army yet, so you may not have “Army” in your user ID.

Both of these pieces of information we provided to you before your account was approved.

 After the two directions above are taken care of, a staff number may reopen this thread If they see any benefit to it.

- locked -

@Army939 
@amlove21 
@AWP


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2019)

I typically don't like to post in locked threads, but a member brought something to my attention:

West Poinit Class of '23...how in the world are you obligated to commission at this point? Yeah, you can't answer because the thread is locked and I don't want a PM, but typically doen't the "payback" portion begin your junior year? In other words...drop WP and enlist now if you're so worried about team time.

We have a person or two on the board with some WP connections. I'm sure we'll hear from them soon.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2019)

Re-opened.


----------



## WP23 (Mar 24, 2019)

To all,

I realize I have made a mistake in posting such a question. I was not aware that inquiring about the transition from Officer to Enlisted was offensive to so many. To those of you who asked where I am in life right now, I have recently accepted an appointment to USMA Class of '23. This has been a goal of mine for a while, and many of my friends and family are very excited for me, so dropping out of West Point is definitely not an option for me. Regardless of where I end up in the Army, I will be proud to be in the service. Although I would prefer a more hands on job, working a desk job in the military would be more satisfying than anything the private sector can offer. Additionally, I am aware that because I am young and inexperienced in the military, my opinions are bound to change within the next few years. So who knows, maybe I'll be more drawn to a desk job upon graduation anyways! 

Overall, I wanted to apologize for such a naive question. I was under the assumption that an Officer to Enlisted transition was at least somewhat common, and I certainly did not think it was an inefficient and inconsiderate process for which to aim. And again, I cannot stress enough how proud I am to attend West Point; it is with out a doubt an opportunity to which I will put forth all my effort to learn as much as possible about the Army and all of the different career options. Thanks for reading such a lengthy response, and I hope you accept my sincere apology.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 24, 2019)

No worries, treat it like a learning experience.

You're a plebe at West Point?  It's way, WAY to early in your career to worry about what you're going to be doing after your two years as an SF team leader.  And, as you recognized, it comes across as awfully presumptuous to assume you're going to make it that far.  Most people never do.

As you know, you can tap out at the Academy any time up to the first day of class your Cow year.  I suggest you take some time and think about what you want to do with your life.  If you want to enlist, save the peoples' money and do it early and don't soak up all of those resources that are going to be going towards making you an "O."  If you're committed to staying at USMA and also committed to serving out your five year commitment, then I strongly urge you to consider focusing on the things that will make you a good cadet, student, and officer, and stop worrying about the "sexy"stuff that you may or may not be able to do later.

In the meantime, here's a related article you might want to read and consider.

A Message to Cadets: Be the Best “That” That You Can Be, On Branch Night and Every Night - Modern War Institute

Good luck at the Academy and in your Army career.  Thank you for choosing to serve, and for joining the site.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 24, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> No worries, treat it like a learning experience.
> 
> You're a plebe at West Point?  It's way, WAY to early in your career to worry about what you're going to be doing after your two years as an SF team leader.  And, as you recognized, it comes across as awfully presumptuous to assume you're going to make it that far.  Most people never do.
> 
> ...



He hasn't even reported for R Day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> He hasn't even reported for R Day.


Let’s give the young man a break, now. 

Deficiencies  in his perspective were called out, he posted a mea culpa note - all good. 

Moving forward.


----------

